# Why You Shouldn't Use Firefox



## geek0x00 (Jul 22, 2010)

*Why You Shouldn't Use Firefox*
Many Firefox fanboys proclaim that their browser is safe, lightning-fast and standards-compliant. However, this is totally wrong.

*Firefox is not safe*
During a LAN MITM attack I issued on my own home network, IE 8, when going to gmail.com, responded with a full page error that you can click away, but the address bar goes red, and after a browser restart the error comes back again. Firefox does not have a click-away option, and always remembers the certificate, never displays a MITM error again, and does not change the color of the address bar. I also have a 3rd party test:
http://nsslabs.com/browser-security/

*Firefox is not standards-compliant*
The most obvious problem of the Gecko engine is that it DOESN'T SUPPORT FLASH IN <OBJECT> TAGS. It is really annoying to add an <embed> tag in a <noscript> tag when devving websites. You need to update both of the tags when the content changes. Furthermore, have any of you downloaded the IE9 Platform Preview and compared that to FF Nightly? The JavaScript of IE9 is REALLY fast, and not to mention the hardware-accelerated (X)HTML5.

*Firefox is not fast*
In all of my browser tests, Firefox lags behind in terms of CSS/HTML rendering speed, which is extremely important. "Hey," you say, "Just ditch the FF Plugins!" However, let me point out that IE speed does not slow down with a bunch of shovelware toolbars, this-bars, and that-bars. Plugins slowing down speed just means that the Mozilla codebase is bad.

Firefox is getting worse by the release. If you are an anti-Microsoft guy, then please try Arora. If you like MS, then use IE8 or IE9 PP. You'll get a new definition of security, standards-compliance, and speed.


----------



## sjrysb (Jul 22, 2010)

I think firefox is safe enough to me


----------



## Gooberman (Jul 22, 2010)

firefox rulez


----------



## Ethan3.14159 (Jul 22, 2010)

Firefox has become what it was originally designed to never be. Bloated, slow, and outdated. Look at the Tom's Hardware Browser Grand Prix, and you'll see it's far slower than Opera or Chrome, but still as fast as Safari, and faster than IE. I still love it for it's ease of use and the sheer number of add-ons available, but I know it's not as good as Chrome or Opera.


----------



## Danny1911 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi ! I'm new to this forum !

What I wanted to say is that, I used Firefox along time ago, it was the best in that time, but I reached some days when Firefox trough upgrades (latest versions in that time) were so laggy, and very often Firefox freezed and crashed... and I just didn't know what to do, and I changed my browser to Google Chrome, and I'm using Chrome even now, I wanna say that Chrome for me is very very fast and cool !  I really don't know how secure is it Chrome, but it's very fast believe me !
I don't use Chrome only becouse it's faster than Firefox, but becouse Chrome never never crashed to me... I never search for "the fastest browsers" becouse I don't really need them, my internet connection is very fast (10 MB/s Download), so I really don't have problems with the speed ! 

My PC Specs:
_____________________________

CPU: AMD Phenom X3 8450 2.1 GHz
RAM: 2GB DDR2 800MHz
Video: GeForce 9600GT 512MB GDDR3 256-bit
Monitor: 19" (not widescreen) res. 1280x1024
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate


----------



## osnola (Jul 22, 2010)

i love Firefox..... only reason why is because i can run it..... and when i run it it runs decently........ if i try to run explorer well.....lets just say your not going to get any where lol


----------



## geek0x00 (Jul 22, 2010)

I actually use Konqueror with andLinux --- I'm a KHTML fan. However, I don't expect all of you to be computer geeks !


----------



## hsetima (Jul 23, 2010)

i stopped using firefox until recently when it started acting funny..


----------



## Twist86 (Jul 23, 2010)

I prefer Firefox "look" security means nothing to me as there is always a security hole and nothing they do will ever change it. However I do notice how slow/crappy firefox has become.


----------



## ScOuT (Jul 23, 2010)

I have used Firefox for years...always works great for me. 

Like Twist86 said..."there is always a security hole."

I have looked at other Browsers but never really jumped in...I might do a little research and see what others have to offer.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jul 23, 2010)

I've used Firefox for years and will always continue to use it. I'm used to it and don't feel like changing. I also like the add-ons, themes, etc. and it works fast enough for me.

Oh, and it's not IE, Chrome, or Opera


----------



## geek0x00 (Jul 23, 2010)

I absolutely LOVE Konqueror. I love the lightweight KHTML, and the GREAT looks of the Oxygen toolkit. The only caveat, though, is that the KDE official port of Konqueror for Windows doesn't support Flash. Poo.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Jul 23, 2010)

Opera 10.60 for me. Ditched Firefox long ago, though I think I will take a look at FF 4. Opera just has features others don't, like the ability to sync all your browser data (bookmarks, history, and more) across all your Opera installations. And don't forget how handy Turbo is for a dialup user like me.


----------



## esbo (Jul 28, 2010)

After a while it clogs up a whole pile of memory and becomes slow hence I have to close 
all my windows and restart.


----------



## Droogie (Jul 28, 2010)

Ethan3.14159 said:


> Firefox has become what it was originally designed to never be. Bloated, slow, and outdated. Look at the Tom's Hardware Browser Grand Prix, and you'll see it's far slower than Opera or Chrome, but still as fast as Safari, and faster than IE. I still love it for it's ease of use and the sheer number of add-ons available, but I know it's not as good as Chrome or Opera.



that pretty much sums it up right there. couldn't agree more with you more sir


----------



## 1337dingo (Jul 28, 2010)

i like fire fox..dont see what you lot are complaining about and if your saying it doesnt warn you from dangous websites that what anti virus is for


----------



## linkin (Jul 28, 2010)

After firefox 2.0 it's gone downhill. Still, I use firefox as my primary browser. CBF porting all my stuff over and such.


----------



## OverClocker (Jul 28, 2010)

Ive been using firefox for almost 4 years and it has been great. Lately, I did an update and now everytime I launch firefox, its telling me that a firefox browser is currently running even though there is none. I guess I need to uninstall and reinstall. I never had problems with firefox before.


----------



## 1337dingo (Jul 29, 2010)

OverClocker said:


> Ive been using firefox for almost 4 years and it has been great. Lately, I did an update and now everytime I launch firefox, its telling me that a firefox browser is currently running even though there is none. I guess I need to uninstall and reinstall. I never had problems with firefox before.



actuly i have had that problem to.. it seems to get stuck in prossessers of task manager so remove it from there and you can open it again though


----------



## Shane (Jul 29, 2010)

Firefox imo was good....the latest 5 or so releases/updates have been crashing on my system and im not sure why....it seems to have got worser.

i cant moan that much though because afterall its free so....

Ive tried other browsers such as IE,Chrome,Safari,Avant etc and i just dont like the way everything laid out,im too use to Firefox


----------



## cdesks (Jul 29, 2010)

I use 2 internet browsers. FIREFOX and SAFARI. Never had a problem with both of them. I have a Mac and therefore use Safari at work and my pc at home has FireFox. I can't complain.


----------



## OvenMaster (Aug 3, 2010)

I've been using Firefox and its ancestors Mozilla and Netscape since 1998 and have never regretted it. Just for laughs I've tried using IE every so often as far back as version 4 (on Win95!) and they all stink. I've tried Google Chrome and it's fast, but it feels like it's a browser for children. Nothing is intuitive. It's like they dumbed it down for the masses; I hate the tabs and the lack of detail in the Options.

Oh, and I've never picked up a virus when using Firefox/Mozilla/Netscape. IE? Too many times to count.


----------



## sdtlimited (Aug 5, 2010)

Quite simply if you don't have a anti-virus/firewall powerful enough to stop anything and you trust your browser to do it all for you, you deserve to get stung, I think Firefox does amazingly compared to any other browser, and it steps up the game with all its other add-ons and support for pretty much anything you can throw at it.


----------



## deanj20 (Aug 5, 2010)

> Firefox is not safe


So you found a way to break Firefox. Big wow. It will probably be patched next release. Certainly doesn't mean it's not "safe". Besides, what are the chances of being caught in a MITM attack in the real world? Maybe on an unsecured wireless network... not enough to keep me from using FF.



> Firefox is not standards-compliant


That is annoying. Opera has the same problem. But I remember when IE was the browser with major standards-compliancy issues! Hopefully this will be addressed in upcoming FF releases.



> Firefox is not fast


Not true, although I'll allow there are a few things you have to tweak (http://tatumweb.com/blog/2007/01/05/making-firefox-faster/). Around v2.0 FF started to get a little "clunky" out of the box. But I just installed FF on an old 266MHz box, and after tweaking it, it runs beautifully - it does take a little longer to initialize than IE6 (but I suspect IE8 would take longer too, that is, if it supported Win2K... )

You make some valid points about some of Firefox's shortcomings. However, I was really put-off by your post-title "Why You Shouldn't Use Firefox" - maybe something like "Why I don't like Firefox" would have sat better with me .

At any rate, I use all sorts of different browsers. But it seems like I always come back to Firefox as my default - on both Windows and Linux. And with the new Personas add-on, I am hooked! I'm sure it will be mimicked by other browsers soon, but afaik it's the only browser that has that level customization right now. I am a "Firefox Fanboi". It's good enough for me. I'm not "anti-Microsoft," but after so many _traumatizing_ experiences with past versions of IE, I find it very hard to back to using it (for anything except Microsoft Updates). However, I will say that it looks like MS has finally released a stable quality browser. But I'll keep my distance.


----------



## Apathetic (Aug 7, 2010)

I use both chrome and ff.


----------



## AlanWade (Aug 7, 2010)

Clearly a person that has his/her preverbials in a twist.
Proberly a Bill Gates wannabe


----------

